# Need Some Clarifications



## worldexpat (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,
I would like to move to Berlin, I have an European Union Passport(originally I'm not from Europe). Recently started to work as a self employed in Internet Marketing so my current income is a little bit low.

I have couple of question regarding my situation:
1. Could I become a member of public insurance? and if not what is the cost of private one? Is it possible to become a member of public after you do a private insurance?

2. If I start integration course or study German , there is a different insurance cost?
3. Is it possible for me to register also as a citizen to get rights? What are the rights for EU citizen?

I read so much contradict information, so I would be grateful if someone could help me to figure those things.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

worldexpat said:


> Hi,
> I would like to move to Berlin, I have an European Union Passport(originally I'm not from Europe). Recently started to work as a self employed in Internet Marketing so my current income is a little bit low.
> 
> I have couple of question regarding my situation:
> ...


1. Hopefully somebody else can answer this in regards to self-employment.

2. You are not eligible for an integration course but you may attend one at your own cost if there are free places available. No difference in health insurance cost just because of a language course.

3. What do you mean? EU nationals have pretty much the same rights as German nationals apart from voting in general elections. You can apply for German nationality after living legally in Germany for 8 years.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

1. It's complex and you need to be careful, probably should talk to an insurance advisor before signing anything. It's apparently difficult to move from private back to public in some cases.

2. No difference to insurance rates unless for a language course or similar.

3. I can't understand the question either. Unless you mean can I move to Germany and magically collect welfare benefits, in which case the answer is no.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I understand it (and if it hasn't changed too much since I lived there), you get into the social insurance system when you find a job. At that point, you select a Krankenkasse - for which the employer pays one half and you pay the other half out of your salary.

For self-employment, you'd need to register your business and make your selection of Krankenkasse from there.

The other social insurances are handled through your employment in a similar manner. There is often some manner of carrying over your eligibility from your EU country, but that generally requires that you have lived in that country recently and are registered in the social insurance system there immediately before you move to Germany.

EU citizens may live and work just about anywhere within the EU and should have most of the same rights as the local nationals (except, of course, for being able to vote). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Health insurance is compulsory for anybody living in Germany. Whether you can join the public or private system depends on various factors (incl. your job, income, where you're from and how you've been insured so far) - do consult a health insurance adviser about this!
As a self-employed, you'd have to pay the complete health insurance premium yourself (for employees, half is paid by the company). In the public system this would cost you between EUR 350 and 700 a month, depending on your income. The cost of the private system depends on your age, pre-existing conditions and the coverage you choose. If you're young and healthy, it can be cheaper than the public system - but costs will go up with age and you cannot (easily) change back to public!


----------



## worldexpat (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks , for your response..
I am not from Europe so I don't know exactly how things really work in Europe Union Countries..
1. By rights I meant, welfare and pension , which I know are not the same as a German citizen(obviously) and I don't need them currently but want to see the whole picture, in order to register as someone who resident in Germany and be eligible to those rights , what should I do? there are other payments beside health insurance? and I eligible after one year or so?

2. So, I must register to health insurance after I come to Germany? and if I have travel insurance for the beginning isn't enough?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

1. You are eligible for unemployment benefits if you lose your job after contributing to (compulsory) unemployment insurance for at least 12 months. You are eligible for pension benefits if you reach 67 years of age and have contributed to (compulsory) retirement insurance for at least 5 years. This is the same for citizens or others, no difference!
2. Travel insurance only helps during travel to Germany, not after taking residence here. For that you'll have the (compulsory) local health insurance I talked about above.
3. There are other (social security) benefits which are given to those in need, but if you become dependent on them you will lose your visa and have to leave Germany.


----------

